# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Splittine

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above. 
__________________


----------

